# need to replace my dirt



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I am moving and need to redo my substrate, I use dirt capped with blasting sand. This tank currently has miracle grow organic choice potting soil but I don't like it due to the high amount of wood chips.

Recently someone recommended a top soil brand but I can't remember exactly, I think it was a Scotts.

Any recommendation for dirt I should get ready?

I can't move a 90 gallon with the substrate in it and some of my plants have such large root systems that as soon as I move them, the whole thing is messed up so I have to redo the substrate from scratch


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Personally I use subsoil. I dig down a few inches below the surface to get the less "quality" soil, with little or no organic material. So, if I were to buy soil, and I have in the distant past I would buy the absolute cheapest top soil, preferably with no additives such as peat, humus, or manure. From a soil supply I would look for #1 screened, or even #2 which would probably have more clay.


----------

